# ANOTHER GIVEAWAY!!



## epackage (Jan 14, 2013)

*Here is book number two that I'm giving away, the rules are the same as the last one. Pick a number between 000-999, one pick per member, closest WITHOUT going over the randomly generated three digit number wins the book, and if someone hits it right on the number I will add a prize to the box. Contest ends at 8 p.m. EST on sunday...

 The book is A TREASURY OF AMERICAN BOTTLES by WILLIAM KETCHUM, alot of good info for the beginning & advanced collector...

 Good Luck & Enjoy!!*​


----------



## Dugout (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks for the fun giveaways!
 I'll try again.
 189


----------



## epackage (Jan 14, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> Thanks for the fun giveaways!
> I'll try again.
> 189


 []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 14, 2013)

Cool Jim,...Already have that book....Nice of you to do these giveaways...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 14, 2013)

.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 14, 2013)

OOPS double posted.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 14, 2013)

777


 I am going to give away my digging boots. Guess a number from 1 to 2


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 14, 2013)

So Jim - I think this is a great thing to do with extra book copies.  I'll go for the number 373  this time.  This is a fine book for collectors,  I have one in NY.  RED Matthews


----------



## epackage (Jan 14, 2013)

*Numbers chosen so far

 189
 777
 373*​


----------



## Digging Up Bottles (Jan 14, 2013)

308. Thanks!


----------



## antlerman23 (Jan 15, 2013)

808 is my choice!


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks in advance, Jim. [8D]


----------



## druggistnut (Jan 15, 2013)

214

 That haircut is intimidating


----------



## epackage (Jan 15, 2013)

*Numbers chosen so far

 189
 777
 373
 308
 808
 711
 214*​


----------



## epackage (Jan 15, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  druggistnut
> That haircut is intimidating


 LOL, it seems to cause some people here many sleepless nights Bill...[8D] I had a great Knife Edge Mohawk in blue for the Polar Plunge a few years ago, the ladies LOVED that one...[]


----------



## bostaurus (Jan 15, 2013)

Sweet of you to keep doing this...
 How about 234.


----------



## epackage (Jan 15, 2013)

*Numbers chosen so far

 189
 777
 373
 308
 808
 711
 214
 234*​


----------



## zecritr (Jan 15, 2013)

Excellent book[] unfortunately i just got it in the mail  lmao Good Luck to All and enjoy


----------



## Headhunter2 (Jan 15, 2013)

888 for me.


----------



## epackage (Jan 15, 2013)

*Numbers chosen so far

 189
 777
 373
 308
 808
 711
 214
 234
 888*​


----------



## Dabeel (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks for your generosity Jim.

 I'll guess          114

 Thanks,
 Doug


----------



## epackage (Jan 15, 2013)

*Numbers chosen so far

 189
 777
 373
 308
 808
 711
 214
 234
 888
 114*​


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 15, 2013)

464[]


----------



## coreya (Jan 15, 2013)

823


----------



## epackage (Jan 15, 2013)

*Numbers chosen so far

 189
 777
 373
 308
 808
 711
 214
 234
 888
 114
 464
 823*​


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 15, 2013)

I'll say 620, and Thanks for your generosity []


----------



## epackage (Jan 15, 2013)

*Numbers chosen so far

 189
 777
 373
 308
 808
 711
 214
 234
 888
 114
 464
 823
 620*​


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Jan 15, 2013)

525, Thanks Jim!


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 15, 2013)

Howabout 073?


----------



## epackage (Jan 15, 2013)

*Numbers chosen so far

 189
 777
 373
 308
 808
 711
 214
 234
 888
 114
 464
 823
 620
 525
 073*​


----------



## 2find4me (Jan 15, 2013)

920!!!


----------



## epackage (Jan 15, 2013)

*Numbers chosen so far

 189
 777
 373
 308
 808
 711
 214
 234
 888
 114
 464
 823
 620
 525
 073
 920*​


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jan 15, 2013)

430


----------



## Bottleworm (Jan 15, 2013)

527


----------



## epackage (Jan 15, 2013)

*Numbers chosen so far

 189
 777
 373
 308
 808
 711
 214
 234
 888
 114
 464
 823
 620
 525
 073
 920
 430
 527*​


----------



## epackage (Jan 16, 2013)

ttt


----------



## Asterx (Jan 16, 2013)

Five 
 Hundred 
 Fifty

 Thanks for keeping us all entertained AND offering up such nice goodies!


----------



## epackage (Jan 16, 2013)

*Numbers chosen so far

 189
 777
 373
 308
 808
 711
 214
 234
 888
 114
 464
 823
 620
 525
 073
 920
 430
 527
 550*​


----------



## glass man (Jan 17, 2013)

223 JAMIE


----------



## epackage (Jan 17, 2013)

*Numbers chosen so far

 189
 777
 373
 308
 808
 711
 214
 234
 888
 114
 464
 823
 620
 525
 073
 920
 430
 527
 550
 223*​


----------



## Stardust (Jan 17, 2013)

075
 c@@L game Jim ~ Thanks,  Star ~*


----------



## epackage (Jan 17, 2013)

*Numbers chosen so far

 189
 777
 373
 308
 808
 711
 214
 234
 888
 114
 464
 823
 620
 525
 073
 920
 430
 527
 550
 223
 075*​


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Jan 17, 2013)

Can I try?!? 217.... []


----------



## epackage (Jan 18, 2013)

*Numbers chosen so far

 189
 777
 373
 308
 808
 711
 214
 234
 888
 114
 464
 823
 620
 525
 073
 920
 430
 527
 550
 223
 075
 217*​


----------



## mx961 (Jan 18, 2013)

961 jim


----------



## splante (Jan 18, 2013)

i gotta play devils advocate with 666


----------



## epackage (Jan 18, 2013)

*Numbers chosen so far

 189
 777
 373
 308
 808
 711
 214
 234
 888
 114
 464
 823
 620
 525
 073
 920
 430
 527
 550
 223
 075
 217
 961
 666*​


----------



## Ben (Jan 18, 2013)

nothing against you, splante... but I have to play anti-devil.... 667


----------



## epackage (Jan 18, 2013)

*Numbers chosen so far

 189
 777
 373
 308
 808
 711
 214
 234
 888
 114
 464
 823
 620
 525
 073
 920
 430
 527
 550
 223
 075
 217
 961
 666
 667*​


----------



## epackage (Jan 18, 2013)

Ending Sunday at 8pm, get those guesses in...


----------



## glass man (Jan 19, 2013)

DID I WIN YET..DID I WIN YET..DID I WIN YET?[8D]


----------



## epackage (Jan 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> DID I WIN YET..DID I WIN YET..DID I WIN YET?[8D]


 You're a winner in my book Jamie![]


----------



## deenodean (Jan 20, 2013)

021


----------



## epackage (Jan 20, 2013)

*Numbers chosen so far

 189
 777
 373
 308
 808
 711
 214
 234
 888
 114
 464
 823
 620
 525
 073
 920
 430
 527
 550
 223
 075
 217
 961
 666
 667
 021*​


----------



## glass man (Jan 20, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 VERY KIND OF YOU TO SAY!THANKS AGAIN FOR DOING THIS FOR US ALL!!JAMIE


----------



## toms sc (Jan 20, 2013)

880


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 20, 2013)

001


----------



## epackage (Jan 20, 2013)

*Numbers chosen so far

 189
 777
 373
 308
 808
 711
 214
 234
 888
 114
 464
 823
 620
 525
 073
 920
 430
 527
 550
 223
 075
 217
 961
 666
 667
 021
 880
 001*​


----------



## MIdigger (Jan 20, 2013)

414


----------



## epackage (Jan 20, 2013)

*4 HOURS LEFT!!!*​ 

*Numbers chosen so far

 189
 777
 373
 308
 808
 711
 214
 234
 888
 114
 464
 823
 620
 525
 073
 920
 430
 527
 550
 223
 075
 217
 961
 666
 667
 021
 880
 001
 414*​


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 20, 2013)

999


----------



## epackage (Jan 20, 2013)

*Tonight's number was 541 making BOTTLEWORM the winner of the book!!*​ 
 Congrats to you, please PM me your address and I'll get it in the mail...

 Keep your eyes and ears open for a bottle giveaway this week, nothing great but I'm sure alot of folks would like to have one of these COMMONS in their collection....Jim


----------



## Dabeel (Jan 20, 2013)

Just noticed that Steve tried the "Price is Right" trick of betting $1(001).....looks like it didn't work this time though []

 Nice giveaway Jim!

 Doug


----------



## Stardust (Jan 20, 2013)

Congrats Bottleworm!!! This was fun Jim! Thanks!


----------



## glass man (Jan 21, 2013)

GLAD FOR YOU BOTTLEWORM!!THANKS AGAIN JIM!You ain't by any chance gonna have a contest to win a acl book like the one you sold are ya?[] JAMIE


----------



## epackage (Jan 21, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> GLAD FOR YOU BOTTLEWORM!!THANKS AGAIN JIM!You ain't by any chance gonna have a contest to win a acl book like the one you sold are ya?[] JAMIE


 If I can locate a cheap one I just may give it away Jamie...


----------

